# Moving to Portugal



## lizziw (Feb 27, 2011)

Can anyone help with do's and dont's when retiring to Portugal.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

lizziw said:


> Can anyone help with do's and dont's when retiring to Portugal.


DO......
....rent first if you can.
...plenty of research before making any choices about a property to buy.
...ask around for local expat recomendations for agents, lawyers builders etc.
...choose your location with care.
...leave some money in your bank, just incase!
...make sure where you choose to live has enough to keep you entertained.
...enjoy yourself


DONT....
..trust everyone that approaches you with a smile and says they can help you.
...over spend on buying your property.
..do anything without having independant advice.
..rely only on a uk pension to live here(unless its a good one)
..buy in a location where property is hard to sell, just incase you change your mind.
...forget to enjoy yourself


----------



## lizziw (Feb 27, 2011)

*lizziw.*

Many thanks.Can anyone recommend a lawyer in Arganil?


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

DO:

- Learn as much Portuguese as you can before you arrive
- Visit at various times of the year and get a feel for the climate

DON'T:

- Get stressed by how long everything official takes


----------



## spider (Feb 11, 2008)

*Lawyer*



lizziw said:


> Many thanks.Can anyone recommend a lawyer in Arganil?


What sort of lawyer are you looking for ?


----------

